# A Note to Indians Migrating to UAE



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Its just a small suggestion for people who would like to keep in touch with their families via SMS 

Service providers Airtel and Docomo have a tie up with etisalat here. So Incoming messages to any Airtel or Docomo number isn't charged. Where as to keep your connection active.. u need to send atleast one message per month , which would be charged at INR 25.


----------

